
Data USA: Comprehensive Visualization of U.S. Public Data - fitzwatermellow
http://datausa.io/
======
Faint
Awesome! TIL that county with highest HIV/Chlamydia case ratio of all the
counties in Georgia [1] is... _drum roll_ Butts County!

Gotta love statistics.

[1] [http://datausa.io/profile/geo/atlanta-sandy-springs-
marietta...](http://datausa.io/profile/geo/atlanta-sandy-springs-marietta-ga-
metro-area/#stds)

------
DINKDINK
In case you were wondering: "About the Visualizations The visualizations in
Data USA are powered by D3plus, an open-source visualization engine that was
created by members of the Datawheel team."

~~~
davelandry
Hi everyone, I'm Dave, one of the developers of D3plus (and Data USA itself).
Thanks everyone for checking out our site. If anyone has any questions feel
free to shoot them my way.

[http://d3plus.org/](http://d3plus.org/)

~~~
ar0b
Hi Dave, I was looking at this page
[http://datausa.io/profile/geo/pennsylvania/#housing](http://datausa.io/profile/geo/pennsylvania/#housing)
I noticed that a lot of the ranges on the x-axis are not consistent. Is there
a reason for that?

~~~
jaydub
Jon here - also worked on Data USA.

Several of the visualizations use data from ACS summary tables and the axis in
several of the visualizations reflect the underlying buckets provided by the
Census Bureau.

------
danso
Seems like the majority of the data comes from the Census...which is not a bad
thing as Census data is under-used though the official U.S. Census site and
FactFinder is highly...unintuitive to use. DataUSA has a Github repo and wiki
which lists its data sources (available through its API):
[https://github.com/DataUSA/datausa-
api/wiki](https://github.com/DataUSA/datausa-api/wiki)

FWIW, the Census has also started building out its own API:
[http://www.census.gov/data/developers/data-
sets.html](http://www.census.gov/data/developers/data-sets.html)

------
tdaltonc
One of the stats they show is gini coefficient. Is There anything
counterintuitive about that statistic that I should keep in mind? For example,
do high income areas have a high gini (simply because of the construction of
the statistic)? or maybe small areas tend to have a smaller gini?

~~~
localyocal
GINI is a measure of the spread of a distribution so even if in theory
everyone earned $1,000,000 it could be seen as "equitable" according to GINI.
What matters in GINI is what portion of total amount are distributed to what
"buckets". So high/low income doesn't necessarily impact GINI per se. Checkout
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gini_coefficient](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gini_coefficient)

------
imperialdrive
Beautiful! I like looking at the ratios for cities, patients to Primary Care,
Dentists, Mental Health etc. SF doesn't score to well :-(

------
lqdc13
Really annoyed by the tooltips for some reason in most JS visualizations. It
is fairly easy to tell what the exact numbers are already.

I think it would be a nice touch to make the standard error bars pop out or
something else interactive. On printed plots, error bars is perhaps the only
thing that you both want and don't want that would benefit from the dynamic
nature of these.

~~~
davelandry
Agree, the visualizations should definitely have margin of error incorporated
into the designs.

------
c0mpiler
Is there a knowledge graph being built in the background - powering the
project ?

